# 90 gal with "Dead mans walking stick"



## capn_kirkj (Oct 1, 2007)

beautiful stand and setup in general. any plans for a carpet plant?


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow...that piece of wood and the nana's all over it look spectacular!!! Subscribed!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

ill driftwood. i cant wait to see it progress.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Looking forward to watching this one! Love the set up so far.


----------



## jeepn4x4 (Jan 27, 2008)

Looking great so far. You must have spent some time attaching the Anubias. What did you use to attach it?


----------



## Hadley (Dec 12, 2010)

This is a beautiful tank, can't wait to see it grow in.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

That is some sick driftwood! Can't wait to see it fill in.
Are you going to add any other plants? Foreground?
Some C. spiralis, Barclaya longiifolia, vals, or some L meeboldii would look great towards the back...Just sayin...


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

wow. lookz like something outta avatar. hope it works out for ya


----------



## Alec (Feb 8, 2004)

Love the Roselines!!


----------



## bubbleblower (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the comments and Suggestions.
The Anubias is attached to the branches with a type of super glue.
I'd like to keep the substrate inert so no plants growing directly in it.
The plan is....
Anubias Nana on the branches.
Flame moss on the branches.
A Tiger lotus in the hole where the wood emerges from the rocks.
Planters (with Florite) behind the rocks on the far left will have Aponogeton madagascariensis {lace leaf) and Aponogeton Crispus

The fish will be..
A school of Panda Corys
4 to 6 Clown loaches, hence the protected substrate and plants fish dont like to munch on or are fast growing and hardy.
A school of Densonni barbs
maybe one flagtail,,,maybe
Thats the plan for now,,,but plans change...so we'll see how it evolves.
Thanks


----------



## bubbleblower (Oct 2, 2010)

Flame moss is attached to the branches


















Two Clown loaches have moved in.


----------



## Ethics (Aug 23, 2009)

Beautiful tank, love the wood and overall cleanliness of it all.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

More then just loaches lol. I'm very interested to see how this comes about


----------



## Alasse (Jul 23, 2008)

I love this....simplistic but beautiful

That wood is just awesome!


----------



## bubbleblower (Oct 2, 2010)

Thought I might include some pics of the basement.
Any questions fire away!
Thanks





































Thanks


----------



## chilled_fire (Jun 4, 2010)

that drift wood is super awesome, fantastic job, IMO, the moss might hide its shape


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Gorgeous setup, all around.

What's your total stocking plan?


----------



## seadreamer (May 6, 2007)

That is really outstanding! Two questions:

1. What "type" of super glue did you use to attach the plants? I like that idea.

2. Did your builder use stock cabinets or is this custom made? It's never occurred to me to use kitchen cabinetry for a tank stand but it's brilliant.


----------



## OrangeSoda (Jan 15, 2011)

I love that wood, great find.


----------



## bubbleblower (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks again for the compliments.
Chilled...Yes the moss will hide the portions of the branches it is attached to , but most of the branches are still bare, you just cant see it in the pics.

Laura... The plan is....
Anubias Nana on the branches.
Flame moss on the branches.
A Tiger lotus in the hole where the wood emerges from the rocks.
Planters (with Florite) behind the rocks on the far left and behind will have Aponogeton madagascariensis {lace leaf) and Aponogeton Crispus (The bulbs have arrived:smile:, they are hard to get here).

The fish will be..
A school of Panda Corys
4 to 6 Clown loaches, hence the protected substrate and plants fish dont like to munch on or are fast growing and hardy.
A school of Densonni barbs
maybe one flagtail,,,maybe

Seadreamer...The glue is called "Aqua-glue " from Tailored Aquatics, it is a local company here in Canada,,,just wear latex gloves when using it, or you will have a green thumb for real.
The stand is a totaly custom, he used my design and requested materials. It is made of 3/4" ply and very strong. He did an excellent job, but it wasn't cheap.
Thanks


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

That is some legit driftwood. Stoked to see Clown Loaches as well.


----------



## bubbleblower (Oct 2, 2010)

3 more Clown Loaches have moved in.
Aponogeton madagascariensis {lace leaf) and Aponogeton Crispus finally came in and are in planters that I made, and filled ith Florite.
Moss growth is very good this week.
Thanks


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I love those clown loaches! I want some but they would rip up every plant I have


----------



## Dis (May 19, 2010)

Is that your c02 reactor on the far left of the cabinet?

Your setup looks really good, nice work.


----------



## bubbleblower (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi Dis
Yes, it is a CO2 reactor, it is a EXT 5000, from Aquariumplants.com. So far it works very well with no microbubbles entering the tank.

I have one more smaller planter ready to go,, I'm looking for suggestions for a plant to put in it.
Thanks

I made a glare shield for in front of the light, so when sitting on the couch your not blinded by the light.


----------



## Huckins91 (Jan 19, 2011)

Gorgeous set up. That's all.


----------



## boostfed (Dec 25, 2010)

such an awesome tank, great work! oh, and MOD THAT FX5 !!!!


----------



## bubbleblower (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments.
Please excuse my ignorance :icon_redf ,,,,,Mod the FX5,,,in which way?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

cleaner looking hoses, intake, output.. im assuming. 

i love the look of the tank..  flame moss is the best moss!!

Amy


----------



## boostfed (Dec 25, 2010)

bubbleblower said:


> Thanks for the compliments.
> Please excuse my ignorance :icon_redf ,,,,,Mod the FX5,,,in which way?


here you go  
http://www.innovationlandscaping.com/fx5/


----------



## bubbleblower (Oct 2, 2010)

Just thought I'd post a couple of pics showing the differance between no glare shield and one in place.
If I was a better photograher the lighting in the tank with the glare shield would be like the first pic.

Without shield












With shield 











Thanks


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

Such a difference. I personally like the first photo. It seems like it has warmer tones then the 2nd one. But no matter which pic you prefer, still an awesome tank!

Amy


----------



## bubbleblower (Oct 2, 2010)

Aponogetons are growing like crazy!
My CO2 solenoid went kerfluee a week ago and the plants show a noticable differance in growth. A new solenoid is on it's way. Yay!










Thanks


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

All right, I need to plant a Harry Lautner's Walking stick just so I hack choice pieces of it off for driftwood. If you awake to find it, and your lab missing, blame me :red_mouth

I think we are all hoping as strong as you are that your wood will last a long, long time.


----------



## bubbleblower (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm a big meany guard dog,:icon_wink Go ahead, try and take it,,,GRRR!


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

N-AWWWWW! So cutes! (not exactly fear-inspiring, but that-dog-needs-a-hug-inspiring) Did you take a picture of the dog holding the stick just for this?  (you made me laugh until I almost cried right there, thank you. Made my day, really.)

You have spares, and you didn't tell us?? That's cruelty to TPT! Wherever did you find the hazel anyhow?


----------



## zyn1 (Aug 26, 2010)

great looking tank


----------



## bubbleblower (Oct 2, 2010)

Haven't updated the photos for a while so, here are some new ones.
The coral was removed and replaced with gravel.
Time to trim the moss again.




























Thanks


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

that flame moss is EXCELLENT!!! i love this tank. i forget about it so everytime i see it i get joyful all over again! ... LOVE IT!

has the moss started growing into the wood yet? 

Amy


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

thats a masterful piece of driftwood =O love the effect of the flame moss. Wow. great tank


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice tank. Gorgeous stand!


----------



## Chaos_Being (May 18, 2010)

Beautiful! That stand is impressive, and I love that driftwood and the contrast between the plants, those round stones, and then the big expanse of substrate. I'm also a bit jealous of your Clown Loaches...they are one of my favorite fish, and I can't keep them in my tank becuase they would tear up all of my rooted plants


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

flame moss is growing like a weed for you! I think 90 gallon is a great side tank and its not to bulky like a 120 gallon. Looking forward to updates including the dog =D


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Easily the most interesting branch I've ever seen! With the flame moss grown in it takes the look of a bonsai. Like a flaming bonsai! Very neat, unique, clean/simple look! Goodonya.

Matt


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Finally! something other than a Iwagami on this site :hihi:

Looks amazing!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

EntoCraig said:


> Finally! something other than a Iwagami on this site :hihi:
> 
> Looks amazing!


Second that!


----------



## bubbleblower (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments.
Yes Skygrl the moss is attaching itself to the branches and has even started to grow above the surface of the water.









Thanks


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

that is so cool!!! i wonder how far it will grow out of the water and if it will be sturdy enough to grow straight up? this is something that would be very interesting to watch grow. 

Amy


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

We use flame moss in our Dart Frog vivariums all the time. It does great out of water


----------



## bubbleblower (Oct 2, 2010)

*Prep. for move*

My wife and I just bought a brand new home in South Surrey. No more reno's,,,yea 
The move is taking place on April 29, it has to be done in one day. So the tank has been reduced to the FX5 and a heater. Doesn't look very good but it will make the move faster.


Before the Prep. And after a week of neglect due to packing.










After the Prep.










All packed up and ready for the move.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

aaawweeee cute! you will have to update us on the move! congrats BTW i cant wait to move... well just the new house part.. not he moving of fish tanks part!!!


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

I did a tank move about 6 months ago when we bought our home. Good luck!


----------



## POLLYANNA (Apr 10, 2011)

What is Reno's ?

Did you move from "The Biggest Little City"?


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

I have been looking for a branch like that forever! Nice find.


----------



## bubbleblower (Oct 2, 2010)

HaHa,,, reno's is short for renovations, no more out with the old, in with the new. For a while anyways.
The clowns zoom around the tank Indy racing. Then they stop and roll onto thier sides and look at the reflections. Then off they go again.


----------



## Zerocon (Apr 14, 2011)

Hope the move goes well, it's great to see another Brit into planted tanks, i'm well jealous of that lovely piece of wood and those beautiful rocks and plants! 
I think you should have a small area of carpeting plant just where the rocks meet the sand, to break things up abit IMO

Here is what i think would look even more awesome.


----------



## bubbleblower (Oct 2, 2010)

Carpeting would look great, but the clowns will probably uproot it. I could make some smaller versions of the planters I use now for the aponogetons and then just bury them in the gravel. By the way I'm in the sister city of South Surrey BC Canada,,,,you have the original..hehe.
Thanks


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Ah, nice to see another BCAquaria member on here. Have fun with the move- I moved four tanks one time and I'm never doing it again!


----------



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2010)

EntoCraig said:


> We use flame moss in our Dart Frog vivariums all the time. It does great out of water


Same here, in fact it grows better out of water for me!


----------



## bubbleblower (Oct 2, 2010)

*Overdue update, late Sept*

Just thought I'd update with a few fresh pics, not alot has been done to the tank. Too busy getting settled in. But there are some changes afoot, to be done before the xmas season.























































Thanks


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very good looking set up, nice teaser, giving yourself plenty of time to do the work


----------



## bubbleblower (Oct 2, 2010)

Just thought an update was in order.
2 Aponogeton Crispus added
1 Aponogeton Madagascaris 
a larger Anubias, and a Tiger Lotus
a school of Cardinals and Odessa barbs 
The larger clown loaches are hiding in the cave. Camera shy!


----------



## bubbleblower (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. The Odessa barbs are getting more colourfull as they get older, and they get along with the other fish. 6 blue led's are being added tonight they will be on a timer.
Thanks


----------



## bubbleblower (Oct 2, 2010)

The branch has deteriorated to the point that it is affecting the PH of the water, so it has to come out. It lasted far longer than expected. Time to come up with a new scape.


----------



## homemadepopcorn (Mar 19, 2012)

Aww, this one is great!


----------



## BHolmes (Aug 23, 2012)

Can't what to see what you come up with next!


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

That was a AWESOME piece of wood!!!! Love the basic but beautiful scape!!! VERY BEAUTIFUL STAND TOO!!!

I can't wait to see how you scape it next! 
Drew

P.S. GREAT LAB TOO!!! Look just like my Mom and Dad's Lab, Holly!


----------

